# Fuel injecter problem



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

1998 Maxima 3.0 liter
This car was a gift to me. It will not start. I've checked fuse boxes in interior, and the 3 under the hood, all fuses,fuseable links working. Fuel is getting to the fuel rail but not into the cylinders. My Ames book has left me high and dry.
Any thoughts or more info I might need to give?
Thanks, Keith


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check the fuel pressure at the rail. You can use what's called noid lights to check for electrical pulse at the injectors. Are you sure your getting spark? 


Answered on my iPhone.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with ^^above^^. With the key "on," unplug one of the fuel injectors and see if there's power to it using a test light. As mentioned, a noid light will let you know if the ECM is pulsing the ground for the injector (aka "firing the injector"). Are there any stored codes? Sometimes you would get wire breakage in the EGI harness in the bend between the firewall and the engine, but this occurance always sets at least one, if not multiple, trouble codes.


----------



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks guys for the fast respones. 
1)Fuel pressure at the rail is good.(ruled out fuel pump and filter)
2)I'm getting spark although the plugs will be replaced
3) I'll have to pick up a noid light and test that.
4) I used my meter and tested ground, ignition voltage at the coils as per the ames book. It was ok.
Thanks again and I'll repost when noid light is used.
You guys have been really helpful to the newbie.:woowoo:


----------



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

ok got the car here. Now,
I got a code;
"crankshaft position sensor A malfunction."
Is that the one up top on near the crankshaft pulley or the one lower on the bell housing?
Thanks again fellas!


----------



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

*injecter problem*

Fellas, Thanks so much to all your advice and help. It was the lower crankshaft sensor. The wire were chewed off at the plug. She's running now. 
The "stored code" advice was spot on. Thanks again.:waving:


----------

